# Masonic wedding



## Bboc (Sep 23, 2010)

Have any of y'all ever heard of this before?


----------



## Bboc (Sep 23, 2010)

Bboc said:
			
		

> Have any of y'all ever heard of this before?



http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/Masonic Wedding.htm


----------



## owls84 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have actually but I believe in Texas you must first get dispensation by the Grand Master to wear your apron in public. Then you would have to get dispensation from your wife to allow the ceremony.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 23, 2010)

Right now, they won't grant dispensation.  The were quite adament at the JW Retreat that Texas does not recognize a Masonic Wedding Ceremony, and stated in no uncertain terms that it was considered a clandestine ceremony.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wonder why?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 23, 2010)

I would think mostly, because GL hasn't decided to develop a proper ceremony for it.  Plus I'm sure there are a few stalwarts that disapprove of it.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am not really I understand that logic. I don't deny it but also do not understand it. 

We have various "unofficial" parts of our ceremonies that the Grand Lodge does not maintian. One that comes to mind first is the Bible Presentation. I personally have seen 3 versions in this jurisdiction. I just don't know why they wouldn't embrace the idea of having a ceremony in the public that would be a good light for Masons. I just don't see the harm in it I guess. 

I just don't know how I feel about it really.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 24, 2010)

The only thing I can think of as a possible reason would be that some might feel that it would blur the line between fraternity and religion or  feel that the profane might mistake it for doing so.  

I can see where that could be a valid concern, but sometimes I think we tread a little too cautiously.

Maybe we need to start working on a resolution and work up a ritual for next year.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 24, 2010)

The only problem with the idea of a resolution is, if they were so against it this year it would talk a little buzzing to get them to change. I can see where we are just coming over the crest of change and once it happens so much legislation will be soon to follow. I am all for legislation though.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if its the members of GL are against, or if it was just a GM decision in reaction to hearing about them being performed.  Still it would be interesting to get a temperture reading on something like this at GL.


----------



## Joe@austin12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mayhaps we should bring it up in grand communication this year.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 25, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, there is a video on YouTube, look up "boda masonica" it looks like a ceremony in a south or central American lodge. It's basically a brother presenting the bride to the lodge and community.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 28, 2010)

We have done two out in Colorado that I am aware of.  One in the Scottish Rite and one in Enlightenment Lodge.  It seems a political hot potato though, much like baptism...its seems only God or the Government can enter into such areas.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 1, 2010)

There is a masonic "wedding" ceremony performed by lodges in Turkey. It is not really a "wedding" in that it has no force of law. Basically, it is a "re-commitment ceremony". Obviously, women cannot be Freemasons. The bride and groom must be already married in a civil ceremony, performed by a magistrate (Justice of the peace). After the couple is legally married, the masonic ceremony is performed in the (untyled) lodge hall, and anyone can attend.


----------

